# ?

## 28

, , !
   - , ,  -    __?      +     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lidik

> - , ,  -    ?


     ,    ...



> 


  ...



> +     ?


-     .     "  ",  ..

----------

,,,

----------


## .

> ,,,

----------

?     ?      ?
"""    (, ,  

)  . 

   . 

   . 



             ,         . 

  ,     ,        7       30%     ,                5 .""""

----------


## .

1  07 ,

----------

.
    ( , ...)?
     ...

----------


## .

2  -,   ,   6%,  -  15%,     -  

  ()  lidik,     . ,   ,     ....

,   -    :Smilie:

----------

6%,       15%   -? ,               ,      .    15%   - ?
,       15%   ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


 ,      ,        (      ),         ?   :Embarrassment: 
 ,   -   ?     ?

----------


## lidik

> ,       15%   ?

----------

-..    ... :yes:

----------

,      63.30.       .   ,        .          ?    -  ?

----------

.     .

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## LadyDi

> 2  -,   ,   6%,  -  15%,     -  
> 
>   ()  lidik,     . ,   ,     ....
> 
> ,   -


  ....? :Frown:

----------


## .

-    ...,   ,   ...     ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------

> -    ...,   ,   ...     ,   ...


  !    ,  ...

----------

...        .,   ...   !!!

----------

!         (    + ).      ?   ,    ?          ?  ,    ,       ,  ? , !!!!!

----------


## .

.     
       ,

----------

1 :  ,     ,    ?
2 :  26.3., .2, ..5  "       ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     "     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.    ?     ?   :Smilie:

----------

!!!!

 -     ?     ? 
,    .

----------

.      .

----------

,       ???

----------


## .



----------

!  ,( 6 )      -1 ?     ?        ?   ?...

----------


## lidik

,     !!!

----------


## 78

,       "     " 				 1   02
        .
 ,  

!!!!

----------


## Natali_Dumayushaya

?))
   ,            6%  
 2  -      .

    : "   ,               ()    ."

       ,    ,     ?

    ,  ",    ,                 (  )"

  ,  ",    ,   ,      ,                         (  "

----------


## MRRC

,        - ,      .

               ,        (       )?

  ,             (    )     ,        ,        -,  .

    ,       ,     (        ,      ?)          ,      -   ,             ( )  ?        ( )      ,       ?
       ,    ,  /           ?

----------

!    ,    6%.
  ,  :
   - ;
,      -  ,
   6 %    ?
 !

----------


## .

> !    ,    6%.
>   ,  :
>    - ;
> ,      -  ,
>    6 %    ?
>  !

----------


## barraguda

> !    ,    6%.
>   ,  :
>    - ;
> ,      -  ,
>    6 %    ?
>  !


,  .       ,   .

----------


## MRRC

> ,  .       ,   .


barraguda,      ,       ,  30 ? ..  ,         -     30 ,       ,       ,        ?    ,    .      ,     ?
          , 30  +  .?

----------

> ,       ,     (        ,      ?)          ,      -   ,             ( )  ?        ( )      ,       ?
>        ,    ,  /           ?


,     ,

----------


## Sparklymoza

)))))))

----------

!  .  .
        15. .      ?
     ,   ?

----------


## barraguda

*Sparklymoza*, **, *MRRC*,    :
http://yourvariant.ru/buhgalteru_turfirmy?view=194170

----------


## lenski

.         :Wow: .
 ,,      ,   ,    (-),    ,     ,       ,         .    ,        ,    .    (    ),     -  .     :Embarrassment:

----------

> * ,,   *   ,   ,    (-),
>    ,     ,         .


  ?  :Silly: 
  -   , , ... ?

----------


## lenski

,  ,            (  )  :Cool:

----------


## lenski

, .     ,          ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  
   ?    -

----------


## lenski

. ..   (-). ,   ,         .     45000   45000.   .

----------


## Okli

> . ..   (-). ,   ,         .     45000   45000.   .


    , ,    -    (    ),           -   .

----------


## lenski

,  ,   , . ..   .  ,    ?   
1.   
2.     
3.    

  -.,   ( )  .       .

----------


## MRRC

*lenski*, -    ,  .       -      ?            ?

----------


## lenski

.    .     (       ),       .                  .   ,       ( ,     -  ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MRRC

,       ,      ,      ,          ,     .
     .    ,   -    ,           " ".

----------


## lenski

.   .  :yes:   :Frown:

----------


## Okli

> .    .     (       ),       .                  .   ,       ( ,     -  ??


   ,      ,        ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Romulus

1.5    15%. 3  .     .
  ,  ,    .

   : 
*   ,  ,   100%, , .  .    (    ).
*   ..  .  ,     
*     .

 ?
   (  6%)      ()    ,    ?
 ?

----------


## Aksinia

!
   , -      ,  15%.         ?         ?     ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> ?







> ?







> ,     ?

----------


## Aksinia

!  -  ,     ,        ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> , , !
>    - , ,  -    __?      +     ?


    ?

----------


## .

**, -            .   ?

----------

,          ,      ...?

----------


## ABell

> !  ,( 6 )      -1 ?     ?        ?   ?...


       .

----------


## ABell

> ,          ,      ...?


  ...

----------


## olgaparshina

,  !
, , :   ,     .    ,       .   -      2.000 .,   1900 .  + 100 .  ( ..  289,83 . + 15.25 . ),    2.500 .( .. 381,36 .).    ,   ?      100  -      ,    ?   .  , ...  500 ,   ?     ?        ,     ,      -      100 ?        !

----------

